# building a bridge....on a bridge....



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Over a suburban...well I got a phone call today from my ex girlfriend's uncle....the VP of my local yard asking if I could come lend a hand on something today.

We are getting ready for Art Prize. An annual art festival here in Grand Rapids that lasts 3 weeks. 

Well I said sure thing Buzz, anything for you....he's a great guy. Always helping people out.

Well we are building a bridge on a bridge over a 1995 suburban. 
The entrants are from Iowa city and behind schedule thanks to the engineer and local building department. This was a great distraction for me and I'm going to help them finish tomorrow.

Will be a long day.

Anywho....obligitory progress pix...


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Will be functional....full width stairs on front and back with hanrails.

Engineering was at 200#+ sf live load before the triple 2x6 bottom chord was added. Wonder where that puts it now.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Why? I don't get it.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

donerightwyo said:


> Why? I don't get it.


Add me to the confuses list


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> Why? I don't get it.


It's art, I think


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

The Art Prize places works of art all over the city and the winner gets a large cash prize and recognition. Several exhibits are made permenant after the fact. Just moved elsewhere. 

For me...it is a welcome distraction from my personal life at the moment. 

I've never built a bridge before, let alone on a bridge. So seems like a good way to kill a couple days.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Moving right along


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

leave it to a city to build a bridge over an abandoned vehicle...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I guess I am still lost. Why not just tow that pos out of the way?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I guess I am still lost. Why not just tow that pos out of the way?


they actually drove that from texas and parked it there....I don't really get it either but its a cool build nonetheless


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

the suburban is in the aprooved plans....will have a beam running through the windows


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

some kids got a grant for this


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> some kids got a grant for this


:clap: great tax money hard at work:laughing:
My kid travels the world on tax money:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL WTF some artistic metaphor for walking over Detroit? or "Suburban" thinking....

and the beam in the eye or sticking the big stick to ---- ????? LOL


Bet they were from Austin TX :whistling or a School of Fine Arts :laughing:

Cool you got to work on the project - It's an interesting piece of framing!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

they are actually from Iowa city, grant covered their (4) tools dewalt xrp's , lumber, 2 dewalt chop saws, food, suburban, hotel stay....

I want a grant


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

You should put a 'fridge on the bridge on the bridge...

Maybe a picture of the suburban on the fridge on the bridge over the suburban on the bridge...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> they are actually from Iowa city, grant covered their (4) tools dewalt xrp's , lumber, 2 dewalt chop saws, food, suburban, hotel stay....
> 
> I want a grant


Iowa City - Iowa? College Town if so LOL

Maybe it's time to head back to College and get me some GRANT Money... Glass Blowing sounds like fun LOL


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry, but this seems to be a monumental waste of time and material.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Sorry, but this seems to be a monumental waste of time and material.


It's government funded that's why:blink:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's government funded that's why:blink:


Are you serious? We paid for this?

Let the ****ing artists draw their little pictures and stay starving.

If you are serious, then I am just plain old pissed off.

Let me know.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Didn't somebody say they got a grant:blink:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Didn't somebody say they got a grant:blink:


Just did a re-read of the thread and yes there was a grant of some sort. It just better not have been on my hard earned dime. Hopefully it came from a non-government entity or a non government funded one.

I do not work 80-90 hours a week and pay tens of thousands of dollars in taxes to fund stupid projects like this....or do I?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> Just did a re-read of the thread and yes there was a grant of some sort. It just better not have been on my hard earned dime. Hopefully it came from a non-government entity or a non government funded one.
> 
> I do not work 80-90 hours a week and pay tens of thousands of dollars in taxes to fund stupid projects like this....or do I?


You do


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep, we all do. And this is just small potatoes.

Out of respect to the OP, I understand you wanting to be involved in a fun project where you can just hang out and do something different. However, this is the exact kind of thing that is killing this country. Normal folks are working hard to pay taxes and fees, to a point where they can't fix their own houses, just so people can do absolutely useless stuff like this. It needs to stop.

Why don't they take the grant money and build a useful project for the town, or for an old couple who needs their porch fixed. Or even better yet, why don't they raise the money from private sources if it is so important to put on this show?

If it is from private sources, then I am all for it, build away. If it is from public money, then that is a bummer.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Sorry, but this seems to be a monumental waste of time and material.


Material yes...time no


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

So...I've been working here all day. We'll have it done tomorrow...

Ill put up pics later but the grant was awarded from a museum out of Minnesota


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

What a view feom the top..almost done


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Green building at it's best.:whistling Nothing personal but what a waste of lumber.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Eaglei said:


> Green building at it's best.:whistling Nothing personal but what a waste of lumber.


I hear you...it'll be reused somewhere...more than a few people have offered to take it apart to have the lumber


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

I think the bridge project looks pretty cool. 
Dont understand building it over a ratty old suburban and calling art though.

What you should do is charge a toll to cross it to recoup some of your labor expenses.:laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.mlive.com/artprize/index...chevy_suburban_suv_on_the_gillett_bridge.html


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Eaglei said:


> Green building at it's best.:whistling Nothing personal but what a waste of lumber.


Don't worry it grows on trees:whistling

Isn't this a learning experience for youth?
If it was it's wood well spent:thumbsup:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Texas Wax said:


> Iowa City - Iowa? College Town if so LOL
> 
> Maybe it's time to head back to College and get me some GRANT Money... Glass Blowing sounds like fun LOL


Would be a great class to pick up chicks in😏


----------



## wakonako (Sep 7, 2013)

Would it not of been easier to build the bridge and then drive the truck under it?


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> Just did a re-read of the thread and yes there was a grant of some sort. It just better not have been on my hard earned dime. Hopefully it came from a non-government entity or a non government funded one.
> 
> I do not work 80-90 hours a week and pay tens of thousands of dollars in taxes to fund stupid projects like this....or do I?


Imagine a world without art, research, innovation... You can keep it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Why does it need to be paid for with taxes? Because your state has a surplus of money and this is the best thing they found to use it for?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Why does it need to be paid for with taxes? Because your state has a surplus of money and this is the best thing they found to use it for?


Taxes didn't pay a dime of this....the DeVosses and Van Andels did....100% private funded...even the $200, 000 grand prize. Suck it


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Why does it need to be paid for with taxes? Because your state has a surplus of money and this is the best thing they found to use it for?


Michigan has about rhe same surpluss as your state


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Cool pics. Why the flat tires.?


I have no idea.


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh, you people have no couth, not a bit. 

The Suburban represents the hopes and dreams of the down-trodden masses of Mexico, yearning for the freedoms of America, as have millions of other down-trodden peoples. The bridge represents a dark, safe place for the down-trodden to hide and regroup. The plank in the window represents Republicans hindering the efforts of the downtrodden. The steps on both sides of the bridge have significant meaning. One side is for the Republicans who are plotting to add to the numbers of the down-trodden. The other side is for the Democrats, who will tell everyone they love the down-trodden brothers., while not giving a flying @@@. The flat center area is the stage where the leaders of both political parties tell lies about each other, while they work together to screw the rest of us and steal our money. The flat tire represents the future of our country, because the politicians don't care as long as they get the power and money. 

If the suburban big tires, a wastefull desiel engine and a bunch of armed red-necks with big guns, the whole meaning changes. But that discussion will have to wait until after I get another Black Butte Porter.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

fireguy said:


> Oh, you people have no couth, not a bit.
> 
> The Suburban represents the hopes and dreams of the down-trodden masses of Mexico, yearning for the freedoms of America, as have millions of other down-trodden peoples. The bridge represents a dark, safe place for the down-trodden to hide and regroup. The plank in the window represents Republicans hindering the efforts of the downtrodden. The steps on both sides of the bridge have significant meaning. One side is for the Republicans who are plotting to add to the numbers of the down-trodden. The other side is for the Democrats, who will tell everyone they love the down-trodden brothers., while not giving a flying @@@. The flat center area is the stage where the leaders of both political parties tell lies about each other, while they work together to screw the rest of us and steal our money. The flat tire represents the future of our country, because the politicians don't care as long as they get the power and money.
> 
> If the suburban big tires, a wastefull desiel engine and a bunch of armed red-necks with big guns, the whole meaning changes. But that discussion will have to wait until after I get another Black Butte Porter.


I cant speak for others but I apologize if I came off like an ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I cant speak for others but I apologize if I came off like an ass. :thumbsup:


Me too.:thumbsup:

I'm more worried about his doggie though.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks like a fun project, good job. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Not knocking anyone for working on it, all Im saying is building a bridge on a bridge and parking a car under it and calling that art is bullsh!t. 

Its also bullsh!t that a guy with a fancy name can basically paint as well as my 2 year old, call it abstract and I'm the idiot cause "i just don't get art". The idiot is the guy who buys the equivalent of a finger painting for 100's of thousands.

Hey, to each his own and i certainly don't blame anyone for working on anything as long as they're working at something. They had an idea and got money to do it, the money was going to get spent so good on them for selling their idea.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

FlyFishRI said:


> Looks like a fun project, good job. Haters gonna hate.


I had a blast on it


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

The whole thing represents something to the effect of a permenant soloution to a temporary problem.

The piece is named "temporaries quest for permenance"


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

It is getting a lot of attention


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKGidNvINPo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That's my makita impact...I'm on the right decking the steps....I'm a tv builder now lol


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Its a cool build... 
I am not trying to step on anyones toes here, including the artist.. But what the ****?
Like his explanation of the piece was ... Everyone feels differently about things, and everyone has different views, but it seems like this artists and most modern art is about some cracked out, pipe dream. They use big words and all sorts of weird things to describe. "You can clearly see whats going on in this piece".. Yea... if some guy got hyped up on blow and had a gift card to home depot this is probably what would happen.. Would it be wrong to say that this is not a real job? I mean it seems more like a hobby then a real, bill paying job.
Maybe i am a dick.... I have been told that once or twice.. but my view on modern art.. is one of "oh if you say so"

Moral duty? I get that, my moral duty is to now go plant 50 trees to make up for the waste of lumber in that piece.
Time relativity? I would like to hear his definition of that..


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah... I would like to hear what the artist was trying to convey.


edit---the video totally explained it for me:laughing:


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

Told ya.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

TimelessQuality said:


> Yeah... I would like to hear what the artist was trying to convey.
> 
> 
> edit---the video totally explained it for me:laughing:


I personally really like it and think this guy might save a lot of money for the country moving forward. Out country loves to address the symptoms not the causes. Do you figure out why people can't afford to buy food and address it or do you just give them food so they aren't hungry.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I cant speak for others but I apologize if I came off like an ass. :thumbsup:


Cali... You're a hardworking, honest, competant, responsible, proficient, man and apparently a DAss.

I think it's a bridge screwing a car doggy style.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> Its a cool build...
> I am not trying to step on anyones toes here, including the artist.. But what the ****?
> Like his explanation of the piece was ... Everyone feels differently about things, and everyone has different views, but it seems like this artists and most modern art is about some cracked out, pipe dream. They use big words and all sorts of weird things to describe. "You can clearly see whats going on in this piece".. Yea... if some guy got hyped up on blow and had a gift card to home depot this is probably what would happen.. Would it be wrong to say that this is not a real job? I mean it seems more like a hobby then a real, bill paying job.
> Maybe i am a dick.... I have been told that once or twice.. but my view on modern art.. is one of "oh if you say so"
> ...


This post is equal parts hilarious and wrong.

This: "Yea... if some guy got hyped up on blow and had a gift card to home depot this is probably what would happen." is probably the funniest thing I've read on this forum.

This: "Would it be wrong to say that this is not a real job? I mean it seems more like a hobby then a real, bill paying job." is ridiculous.
What makes something a real, bill paying job? I would think the amount of money you make, no?
Have you ever worked on an art installation job? The amount some of those guys make would make your head spin. It's as real as it gets. Incredible detailed work, incredibly important decisions to be made and plans to be followed, the toughest customers in the world, incredibly high value materials(despite Angus thinking a 2 year old could make another one, I promise you that you can't go to Lowe's to pick up a new Jackson Pollock you ruined), and some of the craziest working environments you can imagine.
Unfortunately I don't get to do many installations, but I've loved every one I've been a part of. You should look into it. I can tell your posts that you have the head for it. Stupid stupid stupid money if you're good.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> This post is equal parts hilarious and wrong.
> 
> This: "Yea... if some guy got hyped up on blow and had a gift card to home depot this is probably what would happen." is probably the funniest thing I've read on this forum.
> 
> ...


I meant the artist, not A&E's part of the dealio. 
Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

AE..... Are you sure all those throngs of crowds* are really enjoying that ART?*


It is possible that *it's a bunch of us admiring the construction *of the bridge....

....which I might add is equisite and fills my senses with contemplation of calm and trancendental transformation relating to the absoulute sturdiness and solidarity of the universe with a lite hint of hickory and a passing puff of plum (That last part might be wine and I got mixed up).



Actually Bubbi, I would be admiring the constuction...:laughing: at myself.... maybe

Best... Good Job!

Peter


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> I meant the artist, not A&E's part of the dealio.
> Sorry for the misunderstanding.


No need for apologies.

Just for the sake of conversation on a Friday evening I will say that the "artist" of this piece definitely did a lot more work than you probably think he did.
Whether or not you consider it "real" work is neither here nor there. The reality is that filling out grant applications is no picnic, design work is the same, if not harder, for an art installation than for a house, and you have to deal with the same parties doing an art installation as you do with a home build. The city, the paying customer, the designer, and the builders are all involved. In the art world they're also way more knowledgeable than homeowners and generally much more particular.
I know it's cool to bash art **** if you hang out with blue collar types, but much in the way that runway fashion design eventually filters down to whatever you're currently wearing, the same is true of building techniques to a degree.
Keep in mind, I'm not saying that this bridge is good art. I'm not an art critic and I didn't watch the video of the guy explaining the piece. I'm just saying that without guys like Prouve or Schindler or Khan who had strong artistic leanings, building would be boring and that would suck.

Fin.



Post Fin Edit: I spelled Prouve wrong. Google him. His work is incredible.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> No need for apologies.
> 
> Just for the sake of conversation on a Friday evening I will say that the "artist" of this piece definitely did a lot more work than you probably think he did.
> Whether or not you consider it "real" work is neither here nor there. The reality is that filling out grant applications is no picnic, design work is the same, if not harder, for an art installation than for a house, and you have to deal with the same parties doing an art installation as you do with a home build. The city, the paying customer, the designer, and the builders are all involved. In the art world they're also way more knowledgeable than homeowners and generally much more particular.
> ...


Easy.... Apart from "after work cocktail goofing"..... Interesting and good thought!

Best


----------

